# Saws



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

What's the best mitre saw for layout building? I'm researching mitre saws curious what you guys/gals are using


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess that would depend on the size you require. I have one that I use with my Xacto knives/saws. I believe it is an Xacto brand, but I'm not at home so I can't check at the moment.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Rookie...I agree with golfer. IF you're talking about table construction - 2x2, 2x4...etc a reasonable priced miter or sliding miter saw in the $200 range would work. IF you're talking about kitbashing - detail sawing I have a Dremel brand table saw that works great. IMHO having both is the best way.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

When you say layout building are you talking building the "table" itself or scratch building buildings?
Do you have any experience using power tools? They bite you know.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ditto, what are you building? Also if bench work how elaborate. And lastly do you plan on using the tools a lot in the future?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If you're talking about benchwork construction, I don't think you would really want to use a mitre saw. Just a good ole circular saw will work just fine.
I bought a Rockwell saw recently and it's a lot better than a 71/4" circular saw. It's easier to handle when ya don't have a surface to rest your material on that you're cutting and it uses a smaller blade. It will cut 2x4s and plywood with ease.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

If you're building your layout Lowe's and Home Depot will cut your lumber for free [my Lowes does] or for a minimum charge like 10¢ a cut. Draw up a plan and make a cut list.
You _can_ cut 1x's and 2x's with a hand saw if need be. Then have the borg cut your sheet goods


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was leaning towards a circular saw with a builders square. Quick, easy, and even.


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd use this saw to build a layout table but also other work around the home. Not kit bashing don't see that anytime soon


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you want a chop saw for chopping wood, and maybe some work around the house get a cheap home Depot brand saw. I have a good 10 inch slide saw but use the cheap saw most of the time for framing and some finish work. The cheap saw is lightweight and does an Ok job for most stuff. When cutting wood use the appropriate blade. They sell them for just cutting 2 by 4 s ( framing) and finer tooth stuff for nicer cuts on finish work. Should do you fine and not cost more then 125$


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got a Ryobi 10" cut off saw. I put a 80 tooth blade on it. Talk about some smooth cuts. For the plywood and what nots I have a Delta table saw that dates back to the late 40's cast iron base 220V that thing is a beast!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a option. I wouldn't use this one to build a picture frame for the Mona Lisa but for cutting 2x's to length for construction projects around the house it'll work fine.

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-inc...zIjoiODkuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk
IjoiMzk2MCJ9


----------

